# First time in Italy !!



## tomo1365 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi we are looking at touring Italy setting off in October we would intend to travel through France on our way. We have a Burstner Elegance and a trailer for our motorbike which gives us a total length of 12.4Mtrs . As this will be our first trip to Italy has anyone got any advice on routes and camp sites and any tips for traveling in Italy.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

many of the campsites are closed in the later half of October we found

but as we did not plan a route taking that into account you may be better researching

there are I believe lots of Airie type stops but we never really got to grips with the book Aree Di Sosta and didn't find it very accurate or reliable, and it is in Italian

We are hoping next time the Camperstop 2013 book will be more helpful, at least it's written in English

having said that we loved Italy, travelled via Austria toll free rds going and back from Italy directly into France

Enjoy

Aldra


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

We have just come back (june) from a 5week trip to Sicily and our experience of Italian campsites are as follows ;

1) they have smaller pitches than their French, and German counterparts.

2) Electricity hook up is usually between 3 and 6 amps

3) you tend to have to pay for showers and in Sicily at least the water was tepid at best.

4) unless you go on ASCI sites you can be looking at between 30-38€ a night out of high season.

All that said Italy is a fantastic place, the people, the other campers and even the campsite owners are really friendly, one owner in Sicily came and apologised for his grumpiness the day before as the Sirocco wind was effecting him " as it does all Sicilians" we did not know that he had been grumpy!

Finally if you go as far as Sicilly and even in Northern Italy, we found that there are fewer campsites than in France and you needed to get there by 16.00 to ensure you secured a pitch, and that was in May!

We took the Tunnel, Lille, Alcase, Switzerland route to get to Genoa. All toll free except for Switzerland which was £31 for. Vignette. Be aware that you can queue for 1-11/2 hours to get through and the later in October you go the mountain road passes could be closed. 

Have a great holiday, we are thinking Northern Italy and Slovinia for 2015!


----------



## tomo1365 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you both for your help much appreciated . 
Regards Tomo.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Having re-read my post I missed out a bit! It should have read" do not forget it can take between 1-1/2 hours queuing to get through the Gottard Tunnel, due to the restricting the numbers of cars going through at any one time as it goes from a dual carriageway into single lanes just inside the tunnel.

The queue is longer going into Italy than coming out so do put this into your timings.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for that last little gem Bob !!

We are orf to the Italian Lakes in September and planning to go via the St Gottard worm route. I will make sure to either arrive there nice and early to beat the rush or plan on a bit of a wait :wink: 

Its little bits of info like this that make the subscription worthwhile


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gotthard*

In almost a hundred trips to Italy by coach and motorhome, I recall only two delays around the St Gotthard. One was northbound and the queue stretched for miles. Leave the motorway and rejoin at almost the tunnel entrance or "go over the top"

Southbound, only one delay, but that was weather related more than anything.

If you go through Switzerland, you will need a paper vignette for your Burstner and a sticky vignette on the bike - see here - an article I wrote about two years ago. The prices are still correct.

If you try to avoid Italy to get to Italy you could go through the Mont Blanc Tunnel - but sit down and take an aspirin first due to the cost.

We travel toll free as far as Basle - see here

Toll free instead of toll payable will save you an absolute bomb compared to the prices for a motorhome and trailer.

Campsites - Camping Municipal at Obernai is our favourite and is open in October.

If you go via the Bussang road, then this site is open all year.

Where abouts in Italy are you heading? As suggested, the majority of sites will be closed, but some are open all year.

We have done Rome and so on in November and December, Lake Garda in Janaury and always find places that are open.

Russell


----------

